# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Results of system analysis

## jabba

hi!

the manual disinfection of Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool saved a report and now i've the results of the system analysis in front of me. there are two suspicious objects mentioned...now how to go on with that information? how to get rid of these objects from the system?

please help for a beginner  :Sad:

----------


## Rene-gad

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------


## jabba

thank you Rene-gad for the link!! i'll follow the instructions and hope i can manage it... greets!

----------

